# Netzwerk Betrachtung mit vielen Clients



## duddel123 (30. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich definiere ein kleines Konzept für eine Server Client Verbindung, die Server Cient Klassen der Java APIs sind mir gut bekannt, bis jetzt habe ich immer für jeden neu angemeldeten Client einen neuen Thread gestartet. Allerdings waren es meist nur 5-10 Clients also nicht der Rede wert.

Nun soll ein Client Server Modell behandelt werden dass bis zu 3000 Clients gleichzeitig verwaltet.
Dieses soll erstmal theoretisch betrachtet werden.

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen auf diesem Bereich und könnte mir erste Literatur Hinweise geben.
Aus Galileo bin ich auf die Thread Pool Klasse gestossen, konnte aber noch keinerlei gute Docu (außer Sun) auftreiben die diese Klasse beschreiben, ich meine damit nicht die direkte Implementation (die steht ja bei Sun), sondern vielleicht eine theoretische Abhandlung über das grundlegende Problem, der Verwaltung von "viel zu vielen" Clients (bezüglich Java und oder allgemein)


vielen dank im voraus + gruss 

duddel123


----------



## Dukel (30. Jun 2005)

Evtl. mal bei Apache die Thread Modelle anschauen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jul 2005)

such mal die ibm developerworks nach "server NIO" oder so ab, da war mal ein guter artikel wie man mit dem java.nio einen "gut skalierenden" webserver aufbauen könnte


----------

